# Different compound foam -



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

where can I find different compound foam for making tires ? I am assuming the different color tires I see for sale, are a different firmness, yes/no? Would appreciate any thoughts on this.. 

Have recently, started making silifoams, 1st set for superg+, used black aj's foam and versa chem flowable silicone. Outstanding improvement over silicon tires used previousily (gel claw and aj's ) 

But would like to speriment ' w/different firmness foam , but don't know where to procure some.

P.S. would like comments on BSRT G3:wave: 902 ??? LIKES / DISLIKES !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

see if you can find "sluggo slots" or something to that effect on eBay. he makes some fine tires and occasionally sells foam donuts ready to be mounted, ground to size and coated.
I think he is a good guy and will share his knowledge with you as well as his sources for materials.
tell him "alpink"/ "altered*perception" sent you and you might even be surprised at how cooperative he is. like I said, good guy and willing to make deals.
al


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks, al/altered " is that slade brown w/sluggos ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, Slade. that is the guy, cool dude. I have bought from him many times on eBay.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

He has 3 or 4 different compounds, I bought a couple sets of his doughnuts and he sent me samples of the other compounds to try. Really good guy to deal with. You may find that the "flowable Silicone will bead up and come off of higher hp cars. I mix a little silicone adhesive into the flowable for better results & longer life.

Boosted


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I will try to give ya some help and steer ya as best i can without giving away the exactness of the foam . Best to figure what ya want for your application anyway so here goes... Slade , myself and others have used Amfoam in KC and others for a good source here is a link *http://amfoam.com/index.html *It's a good idea to send em a general sample if ya have something to match . Then ask then for things that are close . They can ARRAY some from there . 
Next for a top coat try this for an application instead. Dow 734 white ! Clear too is good but white non diluted works well . Do NOT skimp on coats nor dilute . You want the tire to work well 1st and foremost . Ya can work on the purdy factor later ! If ya do up 3 full coats rolled out through glass for application then excess spun off ( not mine or Slade's secret method but will do ) it will wear like iron and run true ! Hope this helps you out ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*BTW here's a pic of a foam cutter ya may have interest in copying made of brass tubing. It works well and is obviously cheap LOL ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

mmmmm Time to make the doughnuts!!! :tongue:


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you much , bearsox. thats the info i'm looking for, very much appreciated. I bought some hubs from Slade, so have plenty to speriment ' with. 
I ain't going into business, just have a lot of time on my hands and the h.o. buggers are kinda addictive ! 

Those brass tubing cutters are way cool !

Thanks again.:wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

back.to.ho said:


> Thank you much , bearsox. thats the info i'm looking for, very much appreciated. I bought some hubs from Slade, so have plenty to speriment ' with.
> I ain't going into business, just have a lot of time on my hands and the h.o. buggers are kinda addictive !
> 
> Those brass tubing cutters are way cool !
> ...


*U R welcome on the info . BTW the brass foam cutter needs to have the edges sharpened via a dremel sand disk running over it every so often to get the best cuts ! 
Bear :thumbsup: *


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

HMM,makes me think the next time i get to my relatives who are into reloading,i'll have to go through their stock of empty shell casings,that's a neat idea Bear:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hornet said:


> HMM,makes me think the next time i get to my relatives who are into reloading,i'll have to go through their stock of empty shell casings,that's a neat idea Bear:thumbsup:


Tires sold by caliber....hahahahaha!

Thats usen' yer noodle :thumbsup:


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

*Shell casings as cutters*

This will work, you just have find right size cases,. I had thousands ,plus 3 reloading presses, but Katrina took all my reloading equiptment, 33 yr.s worth of equiptment, guns, competition rigs for my wife and I. Didn't have the resources to start over, also our shooting venues are gone also.

But, the cases will work, could probably use a press to move cutters thru foam !

So with my main life long hobby, shooting & reloading gone. I finally found slots, works for me......and I want to thank all the great people on here for all the info & help. 

You fellas are what makes the country GREAT !!!!!:wave:


----------

